# What is the difference between 3/4 & 1 ton trucks?



## GMSNOW

I have always driven a 3/4 dodge ram. Just wondering if anyone knows the differences between the 3/4 and 1 ton trucks.

One time a saleman told me the only difference was the 1 ton has heavier leaf springs in the back. But that is the only difference why is there a $3,000 price difference?

Wondering if the front end suspension is also beefed up? Does the 1 ton truck have a heavier suspension to carry the weight of the diesel and a plow?

Thx
GMSNOW


----------



## swtiih

the customer gets gouged


----------



## BillyRgn

I am pretty sure the one ton has higher front and rear axle ratings, bigger axles and bigger brakes. The leaf springs are also a bit stiffer. The rear end might also be bigger. They also have a higher towing capacity. They also usually come with less options then the more popular 3/4 tons.


----------



## BlueWing

I have never been able to justify the cost difference between a 3/4 ton and a 1 ton pickup.
I just keep getting 3/4 ton and am a happy camper. I have yet to see where I could justify the added money for something that I might overload a couple times a year and not have any issues with 99.9% of the time.
I think all your getting for the money is a higher rear axle rating and heavier front and rear springs. The brakes are the same on both trucks. The frame is the same on both. Lots of $$ for those items.


----------



## JDiepstra

The truth is, if we are talking about 1 tons with a srw, the only real difference is that the 1 ton comes with a rear overload leaf in the springs, so the truck starts sitting into the springs a little sooner under load.


----------



## DaySpring Services

You also get a higher gvrw, not a huge deal until you get stopped by the dot.


----------



## snoway63

They do come with bigger brakes and heavier axels, plus suspension, and you do get all the same options as the 250 and then some
I have a 05 f350 Lariat fully loaded and love the truck


----------



## MrPLow2011

JDiepstra;1266363 said:


> The truth is, if we are talking about 1 tons with a srw, the only real difference is that the 1 ton comes with a rear overload leaf in the springs, so the truck starts sitting into the springs a little sooner under load.


This is the correct answer. And the price difference is only about $400 from a 2500 to 3500 in the SRW. Yes its a 3k option on a drw. SRW 3500 are out there but a lil bit of a rare bird compared to the amount of the 2500's


----------



## justme-

Actually- it depends on what year(s) you're referring to. In most cases with Dodge, very little is different. 2nd gen the 3500 was a DRW only which was a Dana 80 versus the 2500 that had a Dana 70 (auto) or dana 80( 5spd). Extra leaf in the spring pack in the back (front springs are the same in 2500 diesels and all 3500s, 3500's got bigger rotors in the front and shoes in the back being drw, and a greater registered GVWR - unit bearings are the same, front axle was still a Dana 60, frame was the same I believe, trans was the same.


----------



## GMSNOW

I am always seem to be replacing front and rear u joints and front tie rods. Does anyone know if they are same on the new 2011 3/4 and 1 ton PU trucks?


----------



## MrPLow2011

GMSNOW;1266706 said:


> I am always seem to be replacing front and rear u joints and front tie rods. Does anyone know if they are same on the new 2011 3/4 and 1 ton PU trucks?


Wow I have never done a set of tie rods. at 120k now. Did all my front U-joints just recently and rears need to replaced soon truc is vibrating.

What size tires are you running? and do you have any lifts or leveling kits?


----------



## BlueWing

Let me tell you I had to do tie rods on my new Dodge at 45,000 miles. Dealer would NOT cover it under warranty and it really ticked me off. Said it was normal wear and not covered.


----------



## JDiepstra

JDiepstra;1266363 said:


> The truth is, if we are talking about 1 tons with a srw, the only real difference is that the 1 ton comes with a rear overload leaf in the springs, so the truck starts sitting into the springs a little sooner under load.





MrPLow2011;1266572 said:


> This is the correct answer. And the price difference is only about $400 from a 2500 to 3500 in the SRW. Yes its a 3k option on a drw. SRW 3500 are out there but a lil bit of a rare bird compared to the amount of the 2500's


I should clarify.... my post was about Dodges. I don't know about the other trucks.


----------



## GMSNOW

I am running the same size tires the truck came with from Dodge. I did put in a 1.5" lift in the front but I have had this same problem on my previous Dodge truck without any lift.


----------



## MrPLow2011

JDiepstra;1266951 said:


> I should clarify.... my post was about Dodges. I don't know about the other trucks.


I think most of us and me thought 3rd gen since he said salesman said the only difference was the overload spring. And thats the 3rd gen difference between 2500-3500 srw in the Dodges

Also the 3500's now only come with a CTD no Hemis. think we really need to know the year he wants

Just went online 3500 srw and 2500 are pretty damm close in price when set up with CTD. But 2500 is a 9600 gvwr and 3500 is 10100 gvwr. Now here is the major issue you have to becareful off. Check with your insurance company if you run pass plates. In Mass anything over 10k and the want a comercial policy on it. This could also hurt resale in some areas


----------



## DaySpring Services

The rear Axles are the same on newer Dodge trucks. All Diesels have the 11.5 Rear end. As far as I know the only difference between a 2500 and 3500 is the extra leaf spring and higher gvrw. 

If I remember hearing right Dodge had new U-joints in their 10-11 trucks. I know they were having problems with the wearing out prematurely. I had just about every front end part replaced on my 06 last summer with 45,000 miles on it. U joints, tie rods, track bars ect. I only work my truck in the winter and dont do a huge amount of plowing.


----------



## Joneso8

Do 2500 gassers and 2500 diesels share the same front coils? does anyone know the capacity of 2500 gasser coils on a 2010?


----------

